# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Global Robot Expo, Madrid, Spain

## Airicist

globalrobotexpo.com

youtube.com/@globalrobotexpo5856

facebook.com/globalrobotexpo

twitter.com/globalrobotexpo

linkedin.com/company/global-robot-expo

instagram.com/globalrobotexpo

Co-founder and CEO - Enric Forner Clavijo

Global Robot Expo 2022, November 30 - December 1, 2022

Global Robot Expo 2020, October 20-21, 2020, virtual

Global Robot Expo 2019, May 8-9, 2019

Global Robot Expo 2018, April 18-20, 2018

Global Robot Expo 2017, February 2-4, 2017

Global Robot Expo 2016, January 28-31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Global Robot Expo 2016 - Promotional video

Published on Aug 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Mars", Global Robot Expo 

Published on Oct 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Euphoria", Global Robot Expo

Published on Oct 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Humans", Global Robot Expo

Published on Oct 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Babel", Global Robot Expo

Published on Nov 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Yearning", Global Robot Expo

Published on Nov 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Global Robot Expo 2016 highlights

Published on May 30, 2016




> Here we present the highlights of Global Robot Expo 2016 edition. 
> 
> 100 Brands represented
> 10.000 Visitors
> 1.000 media appereances
> 36 Million euros in economic impact
> 116 Million people reached worldwide
> 
> Already working in the 2017 edition.

----------


## Airicist

Global Robot Expo 2017 - Summary and highlights

Published on Jun 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Global Robot Expo 2018 - Hackathons & competitions

Published on Aug 17, 2017




> Are you interested in organizing a hackathon at the next edition of Global Robot Expo? 
> 
> We offer a unique space to attract from students to corporate employees. Through an innovative environment you can build a space for valuable ideas and create brand awareness by marketing the event side by side with one of the most important technological events in Europe.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> ·Competitions named after the sponsor.
> 
> ·The event will be mentioned in all the external elements (posters, banner flags, panels, etc).
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Global Robot Expo 2018

Published on Nov 20, 2017




> Official Video of the third edition of Global Robot Expo. Global Robot Expo is an international exhibition on robotics, innovation and technology which is annually held in Madrid, Spain.

----------


## Airicist

Highlights from Global Robot Expo 2018. Technology, robotics and drones at GR-EX18

Published on May 16, 2018




> Official Highlights video of the third edition of Global Robot Expo. Global Robot Expo is an international exhibition on robotics, innovation and technology which is annually held at IFEMA, Madrid the 18th, 19th and 20th of April 2018. 
> 
> Some of the numbers highlighted in the video:
> - 150 companies
> - 50 conferences
> - 70 speakers 
> - 6.000 attendees from 50 nationalities 
> 
> GR-EX is a B2B, multisectoral and innovative event with one clear objective: boosting the robotics industry. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

GREX 2019 Highlights

Published on Jun 12, 2019




> GR-EX (Global Robot Expo) is a B2B international exhibition on innovation, robotics and related technologies, annually held in IFEMA, Madrid, Spain.
> 
> #GREX19 (Global Robot Expo 2019) was held in IFEMA, Feria de Madrid the 8th and 9th of May 2019.

----------


## Airicist

GREX Intelligence 2020

Feb 11, 2020




> Do you want discover the capabilities of the AI?
> 
> Do you know the opportunities that the AI offers and how can it help you in your organization?
> 
> Do you know what you need to integrate the AI into your company?
> 
> The answers to all these questions will be in GR-EX Intelligence, the area created specifically for AI inside the international event Global Robot Expo. Here you will find all the knowledge, tools and experience necessary to successfully transform your business in the Fourth Industrial Revolution through the AI.

----------

